# Who is your celebrity twin?



## WarmMachines

You could use https://starbyface.com/ right now to find out. If you are very enthusiastic to post your real picture (unlike me and some other), post the gradient/gif too.

Mine is Alice Babs, Alia Bhatt, Amandla Stenberg, Elodie Yung, Kylie Bunbury, Samantha Logan put in a blender machine. It's so weird. I have a very forgettable face. Good for going in and out unnoticed.

What's yours?


----------



## Lucan1010

As my avatar suggests, my "celebrity" twin is young Vladimir Putin. It's eerie, we look almost exactly alike.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

According to the app/site and pics I put in, Amy Schumer, Maggie Gllynhaal, Mandy Moore, Lauren Graham, Cheyenne Kimbell, and Shirley MacLaine were some of my top matches.


----------



## Allyrah

My results change so much depending on the pic and angle, and I never get a match exceeding like 35%. My recent one matched me with Noomi Rapace, and prior to that my top match was Cristin Milloti. But then, I already know my celebrity twin thanks to a phone app version of it.... I needn't wonder any longer, for now I have found my clear twin. 










Edit: it is interesting to take note of who you get consistently across many different pictures (and therefore angles, lighting, etc). Doing this, my most consistent results are Alyson Hannigan, Cristin Milloti, Hedy Lamar, and Joan Crawford. Also, thank you to OP for this thread... it's funny because I've been thinking about this exact thing lately since my sister and I were trying to decide who would play us and our other family members and friends in a movie. Both her and I were at a complete loss for mine. Still no matches that are like "WOW, THAT'S ME", but fun to take note of which individuals share certain features.


----------



## tanstaafl28

WarmMachines said:


> You could use https://starbyface.com/ right now to find out. If you are very enthusiastic to post your real picture (unlike me and some other), post the gradient/gif too.
> 
> Mine is Alice Babs, Alia Bhatt, Amandla Stenberg, Elodie Yung, Kylie Bunbury, Samantha Logan put in a blender machine. It's so weird. I have a very forgettable face. Good for going in and out unnoticed.
> 
> What's yours?



Paco Plaza 33%
James Gandolfini 28%
John Rhys-Davies 27%
Richard Schiff 27%
Kevin Spacey 27%
Michael Tolkin 27%
Haily Joel Osment 26%
David Pierce 26%
Akido Toyoda 26%
Jonathan Banks 26%
Adam Duritz 25%
Danny Devito 25%


----------



## Veggie

It gave me Shania Twain, Melissa Rycroft at the top, then Mariah Carey, Connie Neilsen, and a bunch of "celebrities" I don't recognize lol.


----------



## Kommandant

Lucan1010 said:


> As my avatar suggests, my "celebrity" twin is young Vladimir Putin. It's eerie, we look almost exactly alike.


:0

Pics or it didn't happen!!


----------



## Paulie




----------



## Strawberry Lemonade

I kept trying for a close match, but I didn't score anything over 50 after trying a host of photographs. My highest was a young Lindsay Lohan at 46% for one photo. Sarah Gadon was the most common, with Nicola Peltz also in the high 30s a few times.


----------



## Infinitus

Starbyface gave me Adrien Brody and Simon Helberg @ ~30%, but it appears to match hair rather than facial features. Gradient gives me anything from Usain Bolt to Anne Boleyn. Those who know me best adamantly say all results are inaccurate. A solitary picture exists on this forum for people to decide for themselves :idunno:


----------



## Grey Wolf

Infinitus said:


> Starbyface gave me Adrien Brody and Simon Helberg @ ~30%, but it appears to match hair rather than facial features. Gradient gives me anything from Usain Bolt to Anne Boleyn. Those who know me best adamantly say all results are inaccurate. A solitary picture exists on this forum for people to decide for themselves :idunno:


Yeah, facial structure didn't seem like it's highest priority. I kept getting Taylor Momsen and I imagine it's because of our similar styles and makeup.

The only celebrity I've been compared to in real life was Elizabeth Olsen and I only matched highly with her in one photo. I did get Lily-Rose Depp in the upper 50s with a couple pics, so she was my highest match. Other notables were Katherine Langford, Peyton List, Hayden Panettiere and Anna Sophia Robb. Nevertheless, twas a fun little, random generator.


----------



## Hexigoon

Calvin Harris was the top one at 32%

That's funny because someone on here once said I look like him when he was younger.


----------



## WarmMachines

Hexigoon said:


> Calvin Harris was the top one at 32%
> 
> That's funny because someone on here once said I look like him when he was younger.











I searched him up, and oh my god, young Calvin Harris is so cute! Which means you must be too. :redface: Congrats on your good genes.


----------



## Hexigoon

WarmMachines said:


> View attachment 836325
> 
> 
> I searched him up, and oh my god, young Calvin Harris is so cute! Which means you must be too. :redface: Congrats on your good genes.


Haha aw, I don't know about that. xD I do get that uneasy feeling though whenever you see someone who looks a bit too similar. At least our hair is different.


----------



## Infinitus

You remind me more of the lad in Chemical Brothers Salmon Dance vid with that haircut. Though your features are different-


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd

Shiri Appleby, Olesya Rulin, Abigail Breslin.


----------



## NIHM

Humm I used different pictures but almost got the same results including the one in my avatar. 

Piper Laurie 48% was the system's first pick for me. I'll take that. I'm going to look great when I get older. This is really interesting because I've always loved the name Tesla Piper if I ever had a child for a girl. 


















Valorie Curry 33%, Ok I can actually see that matching. I've had people tell me I kind of look like her.

















Betty Davis 33%, honored but no my eyes are not that wide set.










Karen Gillain 33%, not sure who she is. 










Summer Glau...... WOOO HOOO. Not a fucking chance but hey 32%, not bad. Maybe if I had dark hair? Nahhhh









Most people compare me to Harley Quinn, Kara as Starbuck (actually did her cosplay), and always Julie Andrews from the sound of music. Going to try to do Captain Marvel maybe this year for cosplay. 
@ai.tran.75 what do you think? EHhhhh?

Thank you @WarmMachines I had a blast with this.



Strawberry Lemonade said:


> I kept trying for a close match, but I didn't score anything over 50 after trying a host of photographs. My highest was a young Lindsay Lohan at 46% for one photo. Sarah Gadon was the most common, with Nicola Peltz also in the high 30s a few times.


My highest was 48%, so just think you're unique with no doppelganger insight.


----------



## Sygma

I'll take these


----------



## Paulie

NIHM said:


> Humm I used different pictures but almost got the same results including the one in my avatar.
> 
> Piper Laurie 48% was the system's first pick for me. I'll take that. I'm going to look great when I get older. This is really interesting because I've always loved the name Tesla Piper if I ever had a child for a girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valorie Curry 33%, Ok I can actually see that matching. I've had people tell me I kind of look like her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betty Davis 33%, honored but no my eyes are not that wide set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karen Gillain 33%, not sure who she is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Summer Glau...... WOOO HOOO. Not a fucking chance but hey 32%, not bad. Maybe if I had dark hair? Nahhhh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most people compare me to Harley Quinn, Kara as Starbuck (actually did her cosplay), and always Julie Andrews from the sound of music. Going to try to do Captain Marvel maybe this year for cosplay.
> @*ai.tran.75* what do you think? EHhhhh?
> 
> Thank you @*WarmMachines* I had a blast with this.
> 
> 
> 
> My highest was 48%, so just think you're unique with no doppelganger insight.


How about Laura Linney for you...if that's your avatar.


----------



## NIHM

Paulie said:


> How about Laura Linney for you...if that's your avatar.


Ohh not bad I like her too. So it gave you Laura Linney, didn't give me that one at all in my tries. I'm calling foul on this program. I actually can see Laura Linney too. Seriously, Summer Glau? Like I was left going WTF. Great way to make my head big but I still know it's false promises.


----------



## Sybow

for shit and giggles, heres my 34% hitler comparison.


----------



## Phil

We're both Italians from NY, so I guess?


----------



## ai.tran.75

Phil said:


> We're both Italians from NY, so I guess?


Can’t see the resemblance- haha I guess they match it by race 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WarmMachines

Sybow said:


> for shit and giggles, heres my 34% hitler comparison.
> 
> View attachment 837817


A-ha! I thought I was crazy for thinking that, but now I see it in clear-cut transition.


----------



## WarmMachines

Phil said:


> We're both Italians from NY, so I guess?


Yeah, the only similarity I see is the glasses. :gentleman:


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

According to some app, I look like Aaliyah.. Yeeeee I'll take it. :laughing:


----------



## Electra

People have sometimes told me I look like Claire Danes


----------



## aware.7

Female version of Tom cruise? Can that even exist? )


----------



## aware.7

@Electra

How about the mi3 lady? Michelle.. what was the last name...

Btw. An entj by any chance? Intj?


----------



## aware.7

Btw. That NASA shirt of yours has like a ton of sex appeal to it.

To my mind it’s saying: smart girl, but I wonder what type of body it hides beneath it. The guys must be nuts about you! )

You’re my twin! )


----------



## Electra

aware.7 said:


> @*Electra*
> 
> How about the mi3 lady? Michelle.. what was the last name...
> 
> Btw. An entj by any chance? Intj?


Who is that?


----------



## aware.7

Mission impossible lead female character. Real name Michelle ‘enter her last name here’.


----------



## aware.7

Michelle monaghan it was!

That’s so much you!

..she is rather hot. And &#55356;&#57142;


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

Best results are Edie Falco 34%, Anna Torv 32%, Mia Wasikowska 30% and Dakota Fanning 29%. That's true, no resemblance. It's kind of fun though.


----------



## VinnieBob




----------



## VinnieBob

If I was a chiq I’d be hot
But alas I am not


----------



## shameless

I was always told my likeness in facial expressions and eyes was similar to Natalie Wood by older people.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Sensational said:


> I was always told my likeness in facial expressions and eyes was similar to Natalie Wood by older people.
> View attachment 842869
> View attachment 842871
> 
> 
> View attachment 842873
> 
> View attachment 842875
> 
> View attachment 842877


I can definitely see the resemblance- in fact this is one of the few comparison that I could understand where it’s stemming from 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Always Tired

I tried this with about ten photos and most of the time Nina Dobrev was the top match with 30% to 50%. Amusingly, the one celebrity I've been compared to never appeared in the results, but I've seen her (Victoria Justice) called a twin or doppelgänger of Nina Dobrev. That makes me wonder if maybe Victoria isn't in their database. Roselyn Sanchez and Allison Williams also appeared in the results of a few photos.


----------



## Judson Joist

1980s Michael Biehn (I wish).










Me. This image is a few years old, but I still look the same.










In that pic, I'm actually trying to look like a cross between Michael Biehn and Nikola Tesla.












VinnieBob said:


> If I was a chiq I’d be hot
> But alas I am not


Did I ever tell you that I used to be a *Housewares clerk* back in 1998?


----------



## Eset

Alright, so it seems like the app isn't able to recognize me as a human 90% of the time; even when I am facing the camera dead on with good lighting and image resolution.

Even in those failed attempts and the one I managed to get the bot to consider me as human it gave me similar results.

Male:
Richard Lineback: 32%
Evan Handler: 25%
Logan Marshall-Green: 24%
David Thewlis: 24%

Female: 
Emily Kinney: 24%
Anne Heche: 22%
Alex Kingston: 22%
Valorie Curry: 22%

Couldn't really give you a clue who any of those people are, besides David Thewlis.


----------



## Wisteria

This is flattering but not awfully accurate lol 
For males I had like slim shady, Marilyn mansion and Tom Felton.


----------



## Skimt




----------



## bananadumpling

Okay, I got AngelaBaby, Sakura Miyawaki (this one is the closest), BoA on Gradient

and

Pom Klementieff, Park Min-Young, Ji-woon Kim, Peyton List on StarbyFace

Not really that accurate, but it was fun!


----------



## ENIGMA2019

I did a few pictures. Some with different hair color or style. A few of the same ones came up. I have heard Uma Thurman several times. Funny enough I took one of those what superhero are you and it came up The Bride ~Kill Bill. I had to google it lol I did not know she is considered a superhero.


----------



## passionate

I tried different images because why not


----------



## dulcinea

50% Troian Bellisario
45% yuliya snigir and 
Rakul Preet Singh
39% Karen gillen


----------



## wums

It keeps giving me Mick Jagger... I don't see a resemblance


----------



## Scoobyscoob

ENIGMA2019 said:


> I did a few pictures. Some with different hair color or style. A few of the same ones came up. I have heard Uma Thurman several times. Funny enough I took one of those what superhero are you and it came up The Bride ~Kill Bill. I had to google it lol I did not know she is considered a superhero.
> 
> 
> View attachment 869601
> 
> View attachment 869602
> 
> View attachment 869603
> 
> View attachment 869604
> 
> View attachment 869605


I would say Cate Blanchett, Rebecca Gayheart, Ava Gardner and Anna Kendrick.


----------



## SpiritEssence

I tried a few different pictures and apparently I'm a dead ringer for Vanessa Hudgens. I matched with her over 50% in every photo and 100% one time. 🤷‍♀️ I remember reading that she is part Native American, so I'll take it, even if I don't see the resemblance.


----------



## ai.tran.75

wums said:


> It keeps giving me Mick Jagger... I don't see a resemblance


I agree don’t see the resemblance either - you much look better 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shameless

Scoobyscoob said:


> I would say Cate Blanchett, Rebecca Gayheart, Ava Gardner and Anna Kendrick.



Going off of what info? Personal experience, a guess, or a pic?


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Sensational said:


> Going off of what info? Personal experience, a guess, or a pic?


Based on what I know of said person and what she'd want, instead of endlessly trying out what's new but wrong-for-her.


----------



## shameless

Scoobyscoob said:


> Based on what I know of said person and what she'd want, instead of endlessly trying out what's new but wrong-for-her.


Huh? How’d we go from me wondering if you speak from personal experience when you say who she looks like, to you suggesting on what’s best for her? Lol

You’re so evasive 🤣


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Sensational said:


> Huh? How’d we go from me wondering if you speak from personal experience when you say who she looks like, to you suggesting on what’s best for her? Lol
> 
> You’re so evasive 🤣


I was speaking from personal experience, I made it pretty clear that I was.


----------



## shameless

Scoobyscoob said:


> I was speaking from personal experience, I made it pretty clear that I was.


Well I ask because for me, I’m like actually friends with Enigma outside of Per C. Like for a solid 3 years. And while I won’t speak too much on her life here as it’s not my business to say. I sorta know she has been pretty self aware in recent years after going through a few things. I’m not going to pretend to know her intimately on a day in and day out basis. 

So that was why I was curious where your angle or perspectives were coming from.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Sensational said:


> Well I ask because for me, I’m like actually friends with Enigma outside of Per C. Like for a solid 3 years. And while I won’t speak too much on her life here as it’s not my business to say. I sorta know she has been pretty self aware in recent years after going through a few things. I’m not going to pretend to know her intimately on a day in and day out basis.
> 
> So that was why I was curious where your angle or perspectives were coming from.


It was just some advice on how to model herself since I'm pretty she's looking for some inspiration these days.


----------



## ai.tran.75




----------



## ENIGMA2019

Sensational said:


> You’re so evasive 🤣


Amen sista


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Scoobyscoob said:


> I was speaking from personal experience, I made it pretty clear that I was.


Interesting.... I assume nothing. Sometimes I think I know who you are by some things you have said and others times ~completely not. So, one way to settle this. I saw a type by voice on here somewhere...I will post my voice. If you say yes then I will know I am right. If you say no, you can quit being mad at me forever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! _smirks_ 

I appreciate Sensational questioning you. I am sure you understand where she is coming from. We all have seen it on this site. I know people like to test, manipulate and troll others. I am not oblivious to at least three past members being one person interacting /PMing me. I have done it back to them waiting for them to admit it. Alas... maybe people just like to make other people think they are losing their mind.


----------

